# building a garage to live in??



## dalyr (28 Aug 2009)

Hi
We are in the process of drawing up our plans to live in our garage while our house is been built - we will prob live in it for about a year or so...for those who have done this already any tips would be greatly appreciated and also how much did it cost ye to do it - our garage will be approx 40 x 20 in size

Thanks


----------



## Cat101 (28 Aug 2009)

Is there any health and safety issues regarding living in a garage?
I don't know.. but might be worth looking into before you do.


----------



## secman (28 Aug 2009)

Unofficially of course ! 
You will be obviously over spec the garage, as you will need insulation, toilet (this will be handy in the future) but means getting in sewerage system much earlier than otherwise would be the case , throw away kitchen, and then you have to consider heating options. 

Just a suggestion, might be cheaper to buy an old mobile home that you can offload at end of build. net cost would prob be a lot less than way over spec on garage.

Secman


----------



## Jolly Man (28 Aug 2009)

We had considered this, and there is plans on the blog of the deign feel free to look at it, its on the google pages link, we built it to this standard and insulated and sewage but never finished it out inside. Is home to a rabbit two dogs, a barbecue and kyaks now , we decieded to plough on with the house and get in there.


----------



## sydthebeat (28 Aug 2009)

there are obvious planning issues.....

once a garage is not used as a garage, then planning permission is required for change of use.... thats something to remember, even if you decide to 'fire ahead anyway'... also, the garage should go back to use as a garage after youve completed your dwelling.

secondly, you should build the garage to something close to minimum habitable standards.. that being:
1. adequate background and rapid ventilation
2. adequate sanitary facilities
3. adequate heating and plumbing system
4. adequate insulation standards

what you are planning to do is possible and is done on the QT quite frequently.....

but secman makes a valid point...

you could purchase a suitable mobile home for around 6-8K and sell a year later at a 1 - 1.5K depreciation.

the cost increases in building a garage (assuming its around 500 sq ft) from basic standard to minimum habitable standard could be in the region of 10k... and do you really need, on a long term basis, a garage built to habitable standard??

do the math.....


----------

